# Evenin' all



## Europhil (Feb 21, 2019)

Good evening everyone, will probably be annoying y'all with questions about France and Spain soon. Planning a trip in the summer. Encouraged that many of you are still planning trips to Europe in spite of The Exit That Must Not Be Named :wave:


----------



## jeanette (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## rockape (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm always planning.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello, welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## Makzine (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Hi*

Welcome and good luck!:camper:


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 23, 2019)

*Evenin all*

Welcome, see you there!


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 23, 2019)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures..
Brag about them on here.


----------



## Europhil (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for all the welcomes. Barge1914 - deffo see you there - well maybe not exactly, they are big countries but it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Forresbroons (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## cobra rob (Jun 10, 2019)

welcome, have fun


----------

